# SiriusXM Satellite Radio



## Jimmy Pepe Russels

Alright, so I'm sadly just finding out that satellite radio is not an easy setup in Teslas as is Slacker and their other ones (after hearing from the sales rep a year ago that this was no problem for the Model 3). Problem is, I've been on XM since 2008 and Lord knows I can't change.

Has anyone used any of the specific XM/FM transmitters in Tesla. Which one that works best for you? Is it possible to install yourself without being carguru? How on Earth would you mount it in the Model 3? :grimacing:

Phone streaming isn't an option due to 4G data plan.

I was thinking something like this that I had in my truck, but want to know if anyone has had success with a different version in a Tesla with a glass roof. It looks like one using the cigarette lighter as a mount won't be good as well.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I59XQKO/?tag=model3ownersc-20


----------



## Spiffywerks

In my opinion, I'd give the included Slacker services a try before trying to install XM into the car.

I have XM in my BMW X5, but with the included Slacker and TuneIn services, I don't miss it at all. Plus, free is really great. Put that $200/yr subscription fee back into your pocket.

Streaming services through Slacker and TuneIn via cellular are included free of charge with the car... in case you didn't know. I didn't until I got my car and am super happy about it!


----------



## Jimmy Pepe Russels

I use SiriusXM for other things however. I'll give Slacker the BotD, but I would rather not have to "choose" something a car from the early 2000's could do with no problem. I was an early adopter when Pandora was coming out, played with Spotify and the like, and would rather not the echo chambers that those streaming services can hunker you in over time.

I'm reading more about this and it seems that Tesla's excuse for not supporting satellite radio is "minimalist design", which is very inauthentic.

Has anyone gotten Satellite to work in their S or X with one of the FM transmitters without too much knowhow, or via a Tesla service center?


----------



## AEDennis

I have Siri


Jimmy Pepe Russels said:


> I use SiriusXM for other things however. I'll give Slacker the BotD, but I would rather not have to "choose" something a car from the early 2000's could do with no problem. I was an early adopter when Pandora was coming out, played with Spotify and the like, and would rather not the echo chambers that those streaming services can hunker you in over time.
> 
> I'm reading more about this and it seems that Tesla's excuse for not supporting satellite radio is "minimalist design", which is very inauthentic.
> 
> Has anyone gotten Satellite to work in their S or X with one of the FM transmitters without too much knowhow, or via a Tesla service center?


I used a BT to 3.5mm jack adapter connected to my Stiletto 2 Sirius Radio in my S around 2013-2014. However haven't installed this in the car in years.

I just swapped to Internet radio.


----------



## ShutUpandBeHappy

I wouldn't take streaming off the table. I'm not sure what rates you pay, but the cost you spend in gear is likely more than you would likely pay in data rates in a year. All the streams are compressed and don't take much data at all. I stream sirius xm all the time.


----------



## ng0

ShutUpandBeHappy said:


> I wouldn't take streaming off the table. I'm not sure what rates you pay, but the cost you spend in gear is likely more than you would likely pay in data rates in a year. All the streams are compressed and don't take much data at all. I stream sirius xm all the time.


I was thinking the same. If you sign up for Tmobile or Sprint you can get unlimited data for super cheap (like 40 bucks a month). The big issue with streaming siriusXM is that they charge you like 15 bucks a month for the SiriusXM streaming option. Usually if you call them, you can negotiate a price of 70-100 bucks/year for a single car with no internet streaming.


----------



## JWardell

I subscribed to Sirius for over 15 years, and have been a paying Slacker subscriber for at least six.
I very happily cancelled Sirius two years ago and now exclusively use Slacker when driving and am much happier for the most part.

Originally Sirius had great taste in music and IMO that differentiated them from XM which was cheaper at the time. Then they merged, and Sirius basically dumped its good channels and the quality of music selection went down.* More and more often I would hear songs I was annoyed with, and repetition grew.
(*of course this is just opinion and might depend on genre)

Meanwhile I think Slacker has an excellent selection of music, much more in-depth, and honestly the best of all the streaming services. Furthermore unlike satellite, you can ban the few songs that annoy you and train those stations into endless hours of enjoyment.

Not to mention it is half the price.

One more down side that is often overlooked: the sound quality from Sirius/XM is over compressed and somewhat low fidelity. That's because it is all based on hardware and technology from 2001 when they put those satellites in service. Can't upgrade the hardware. Not to mention trying to cram so many channels into the same pipe. This will be extra obvious on the Model 3's super high quality sound system. (Maybe streaming Sirius from internet on phone is better though)

The one big benefit to satellite is it works ANYWHERE. Well, aside from tunnels, but if you are out in the woods hours away from civilization, it still works. Streaming requires cell coverage. Slacker does combat this by allowing you to cache a few hours of each station onto your phone, though they just this year moved that feature from the $3 plan to the $10 plan. I just switch to downloaded albums in my other music app.

Finally, remember you can use your phone over bluetooth, and that includes the Sirius/XM app, and they offer a streaming-only plan. So there is a way to use it easily with the Model 3, along with any other streaming service.

Just my ten cents. OK, maybe 20.


----------



## jrzapata

I thought you could also email Tesla to get your slacker account information. you get a username/password that you can use on your mobile devices to stream the pro version of slacker. you can configure your phone to only stream over wifi if overages in data are a problem.


----------



## giarC71

Jimmy Pepe Russels said:


> Alright, so I'm sadly just finding out that satellite radio is not an easy setup in Teslas as is Slacker and their other ones (after hearing from the sales rep a year ago that this was no problem for the Model 3). Problem is, I've been on XM since 2008 and Lord knows I can't change.
> 
> Has anyone used any of the specific XM/FM transmitters in Tesla. Which one that works best for you? Is it possible to install yourself without being carguru? How on Earth would you mount it in the Model 3? :grimacing:
> 
> Phone streaming isn't an option due to 4G data plan.
> 
> I was thinking something like this that I had in my truck, but want to know if anyone has had success with a different version in a Tesla with a glass roof. It looks like one using the cigarette lighter as a mount won't be good as well.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I59XQKO/?tag=model3ownersc-20


Switch to T-Mobile. No data using Sirius Sat. App. I have a 4 gig plan and rarely ever go over. https://www.t-mobile.com/offers/free-music-streaming and Binge on for free video streaming..


----------



## Elphie2983

reviving this thread....I've had sirius for many many years, and I love my altnation and broadway channel and christmas channel among other things...has anyone brought their satellite radio over to the model 3? I plan to get my model 3 when they standard battery is offered, so i hope to have an idea of what to do by that point  I also can't bring myself to put that magnetic antenna on the roof!! I understand slacker is included, but i am so used to my xm...


----------



## GDN

Elphie2983 said:


> reviving this thread....I've had sirius for many many years, and I love my altnation and broadway channel and christmas channel among other things...has anyone brought their satellite radio over to the model 3? I plan to get my model 3 when they standard battery is offered, so i hope to have an idea of what to do by that point  I also can't bring myself to put that magnetic antenna on the roof!! I understand slacker is included, but i am so used to my xm...


Perhaps with the glass roof you'll be able to put the antenna in the trunk area and still get a good signal? I assume your Sirius receiver would play to the M3 over an FM station or something? What is the rest of your setup like if the antenna is the only concern? You may not be planning on the PUP either, which you may not have a glass roof, but the rear hatch should still be glass and might work out.


----------



## Elphie2983

GDN said:


> Perhaps with the glass roof you'll be able to put the antenna in the trunk area and still get a good signal? I assume your Sirius receiver would play to the M3 over an FM station or something? What is the rest of your setup like if the antenna is the only concern? You may not be planning on the PUP either, which you may not have a glass roof, but the rear hatch should still be glass and might work out.


I am planning on PUP, but yeah i have one of the receivers that FM modulates, so maybe you're right, I could give sticking the antenna in the trunk a whirl when i get the car to see if it works okay


----------



## beantownrich

I cancelled Sirius for my trade in on Friday last week, added the app for $5 to my wife's subscription and have been using it. I'd say I use it about 1/2 - 3/4 the time I'm driving (streaming for free on T-Mobile) there are just some shows and stations I'm not willing to give up yet.

I'd say the only inconvenient thing is switching stations. I really wish they'd program it to accept hey siri commands so I could just say "Hey Siri tell sirius XM to play channel 95".


----------



## rareohs

I can stream SiriusXM through my phone, works fine but it’s a royal pain in the ass to have to pick up the phone every time you want to change stations. Wish Tesla would just let them integrate already. :triumph:


----------



## Elphie2983

rareohs said:


> I can stream SiriusXM through my phone, works fine but it's a royal pain in the ass to have to pick up the phone every time you want to change stations. Wish Tesla would just let them integrate already. :triumph:


You use your phones data plan for that right? Yeah I bet it's annoying to have to change stations (i only flip between two haha)...i would love it if they integrated the streaming into their interface as slacker is...


----------



## beantownrich

rareohs said:


> I can stream SiriusXM through my phone, works fine but it's a royal pain in the ass to have to pick up the phone every time you want to change stations. Wish Tesla would just let them integrate already. :triumph:


I leave mine docked and have the option to keep the screen on, then I reach down and switch between favorites because they're big buttons. Probably not the safest thing, but better than juggling the phone.

I have a Model S as a loaner this week and I like SiriusXM being built in but with the receiver they use it cuts out all the time in suburban wooded areas. My real hope would be that they could partner with SiriusXM to bring the streaming to the car. Best of both worlds.


----------



## djplong

I have a lifetime subscription to SiriusXM that I bought back in 2006. Streaming doesn't do me a lot of good when I go up to the mountains nearby.

For commuting, yeah, I can stream through my phone on the SIriusXM app but it's a pain to try and change channels - which is why I'd AT LEAST like SOME kind of main-screen access, either through a native streaming app or putting Apple's Car Play somewhere on my screen.


----------



## Tzoid

Hard to believed that I am going to have to use my iPhone to listen to Sirius on my new Model 3. I thought it was a no brainer that it would have Sirius. I'm very disapointed. I can understand that it doesnt have car play but Sirius??? Tesla still has a way to go.


----------



## Chris350

I'll be using the app...

Been a subscriber for years... I'm so used to streaming in my current car to a Bluetooth fm adapter, that it should be easy for me in the 3.

The only complaint is that the Sirius online package doesn't include the NFL or the SEC college football.

I use the pro version of TuneIn for that.. the question I have is can I use the provided TuneIn app with my pro subscription and still get the same channels.


----------



## RonAz

I am sure that streaming works well in say "Fremont, CA". Out in the southwest deserts and mountains, not as well. "Next services 120 miles".
I hope that an upgrade package becomes available for Serius/XM for current and future Model 3 owners. Satellite is great to have on road trips out west.
Maybe the lack of it means that SpaceX satellite internet is not far away.


----------



## jrzapata

I doubt there will be an upgrade option for current owners, XM requires a physical antena. Unless it would be glued to the roof of your car


----------



## RonAz

It doesn't have to be outside. The one in my Jeep Wrangler is in the the overhead bar, similar to the Model 3, under the fiberglass roof. The signal passes through non metalic surfaces.
It could be under the front dash, or perhaps under the glass roof in the overhead support that has the rear seat overhead lights. The install is not the question, why it was left off is. Maybe we will told someday.


----------



## JWardell

RonR said:


> It doesn't have to be outside. The one in my Jeep Wrangler is in the the overhead bar, similar to the Model 3, under the fiberglass roof. The signal passes through non metalic surfaces.
> It could be under the front dash, or perhaps under the glass roof in the overhead support that has the rear seat overhead lights. The install is not the question, why it was left off is. Maybe we will told someday.


Because "you won't care" it's an extra cost and extra weight. Slacker does it better everywhere but in the middle of nowhere. [The real slacker app fixes this with offline download, maybe Tesla could implement that as well] Not to mention the horrible quality of the 1990's compression they use. We all know Elon demands good sound.


----------



## Kayray

So I had something weird show up on my screen today (have v 9 update). I verbally requested Tesla to play Ted Talks Daily and when that came up, to the left of it was a new screen with three gray buttons labeled AM FM and SXM. Hmmm what is this? I pressed them all and nothing happened. Played around with the screen a bit to look for settings but couldn’t find anything. Can not find this screen again now. Anyone else see this screen? Does this mean Sirius XM and AM radio are coming soon?


----------



## garsh

RonR said:


> why it was left off


Because it's old, outdated technology. It's the same reason why the car doesn't have a CD player.

If you still want to use old technology (whether satellite radio, CD player, cassette, AM radio... whatever), then get a separate player that offers bluetooth streaming, and stream it to the car that way. If you can't find such a player, then that should indicate to you exactly how outdated the technology is.


----------



## MelindaV

Kayray said:


> Does this mean Sirius XM and AM radio are coming soon?


more likely a piece of code intended for the S/X with those features


----------



## Tesla Newbie

Just in case anyone with influence is reading this thread, I’m firmly in the “wish SiriusXM were there” camp. It’s not for the music. Slacker does that better and at higher fidelity. It’s for the many news/politics/talk stations that you can’t find anywhere else. I’m a loyal POTUS listener (the station, not the person) and would be lost without it. Fortunately the Bluetooth connection from the phone works fine. Yes, it’s a pain to change stations on the phone, but I rarely move the dial so that’s a non-issue for me.

One thing that’s funny if you’re familiar with the POTUS lineup. The Model 3 attempts to display cover art for whatever audio is happening at the moment. When the POTUS afternoon host Julie Mason is on, the car shows a picture of a Julie Andrews Christmas album. In the annals of entertainment, there couldn’t be two people more different than Julie Mason and Julie Andrews.


----------



## SR22pilot

On the S you have to order the sunroof to get XM. I get the strong impression Tesla doesn't want an antenna sticking up.

As for the glass roof helping, it may not. Many tints involve metal and are opaque to RF. An RFID card for an automatic gate had to be put below the strong window tint on an old car of mine (2013 Genesis). 

I am enjoying Slacker. I do miss XM when in the mountains and I miss ESPNU.


----------



## pjfw8

Has anyone tried to stream SiriusXM from the web browser?


----------



## CleanEV

Reviving this thread yet again.
I am able to load https://player.siriusxm.com and login using my streaming ID/password.
Page loads well, however clicking on any stations does not play them!

Can anyone try and see if they are lucky to stream. If it somehow works, this will be best quasi integration than to have a receiver unit installed


----------



## JWardell

CleanEV said:


> Reviving this thread yet again.
> I am able to load https://player.siriusxm.com and login using my streaming ID/password.
> Page loads well, however clicking on any stations does not play them!
> 
> Can anyone try and see if they are lucky to stream. If it somehow works, this will be best quasi integration than to have a receiver unit installed


I don't think the in-car browser supports audio.


----------



## jrzapata

Browser has media output disabled


----------



## TMK26

I listen via the SirusXM app on my iphone. I have the app running and then click on the Music icon / Phone in the car. The album art even displays on the car screen. Sound isn't nearly as good though.


----------



## jsquared

Get an Echo Auto. I just set the car to "phone audio" and say "Alexa play channel 6 on SiriusXM". Works good as long as you have cell digital coverage. The Alexa app does not show song and artist. I hope they fix that soon. If you want song and artist displayed on your Tesla screen, you have to run the Siriusxm app from the phone instead. I will do that for long trips.


----------

